# Tyvek bee suits....?



## LtlWilli (Mar 11, 2008)

This has probably been brought up more than once, but I just left the eBay site a little perplexed about these Tyvek bee suits. They are SO cheap!...I really don't get it...Are they cheaply made, not thick enough, bad materials, or what?..I cannot see them selling that inexpensively without a hook embedded in there somewhere---I'm a fish that's been "caught" before.
So, what's the scoop on these?


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

*They Work!*

I have used these before...and keep one or two on hand for when I have friends stop by who want to go to the bee yard with me. They are very lightweight and do fairly well. The "catch" is that I view them as a kind of disposable bee suit, it is not something for the long haul in my humble opinion, but for a short term bee suit, they work fine.


----------



## knadai (Jun 24, 2007)

They are all I use. I think I went through four of them last year. If you have a choice, get the ones with the hood and feet attached. Then you don't have to worry about your ankles and if one does get under the back of your veil, she won't find anything all that offensive (hair, skin, sweat).

They are not sting proof but the bees almost never try to sting the tyvek. If I do get stung (rarely) it is on my hands as I do not wear gloves.

The suits are very hot and not at all suited (!) for anyone with more than a handful of hives.


----------



## the kid (Nov 26, 2006)

these are much like the paint suits found at home depot or menards 
menards suits are 5 bucks and no shipping 
these do work 
the kid


----------



## poor man (Sep 30, 2006)

i had one  like said they are throwaway suits.. mine musta shrunk after i bought ot as it was a lil tight when i wore it last and it sorta riped the sholder out of it.... and they are very hot  i think mine came from gemplers and it was like 1.99 but shipping was 5.00  good luck


----------



## LtlWilli (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks, guys...that's what I kind of suspected. I appreciate all the responses, too. ..I will stick with the stained, patched, and stretched out arm and leg bands on my old Dadant suit for a while longer.
Ya'll have a great day, now.
Rick~ LtlWilli


----------



## BigB (Aug 11, 2007)

Mine was like a sauna suit. I like my new suit much better.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

I wouldn't in Texas....


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

I used to volunteer at a local household hazardous waste collection facility during their collection drives. Tyvek was the name of the game. Sauna is the right word. I keep a Tyvek suit for visitors only. For me, it's usually a hat/veil and generally gloves also. Sometimes the full cotton/nylon suit, but maybe half the time if that. The suit was a Christmas gift and i don't want the giver to think it wasn't appreciated. I've been a good boy so far this year and have a couple items on my wish list yet.


----------



## LtlWilli (Mar 11, 2008)

I'd like to have the best one that prevents the bees from gaining entry to the head and face....I got stung on the septum of my nose the other day, and it only took a second for me to want my mommy...I'd think that most all of them will do that, if fitted on just right, but I want one that requires no fuss to get a good seal. You know--just throw it on and go for it.


----------



## silvsk (Jan 29, 2008)

*tyvek*

I have seen tyvek suits on ebay for way too much. I bought a 6 pack from Grainger for about 35 bucks, and they lasted a while, but eventually ripped. I went to a pair of white coveralls from ebay, but searched under "coveralls". I paid, with shipping, about 18 bucks, and they work great. They are like what meatcutters wear.


----------



## GRIMBEE (Apr 3, 2007)

My 2 cents. If you are a hobbyist beekeeper Get yourself a Inspector type jacket and a piar of painters pants(Dickies) From your local Sherwin williams store. For gloves use nirtile Disposable gloves the bees can't really sting thru them because they can't get a good grip.


----------



## notaclue (Jun 30, 2005)

We have a Tyvek and the wife kids wear it when it's not too hot. Kind of baggy on them but they like it. They also know that if they start feeling like they are starting to overheat to go inside and cool off and take it off. My homemade job is pretty hot also and heavier than the paint suit. Got the tyvek real cheap at one of the chain hardware stores.


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

I use a tyvek with an inspector jacket. If you want to keep bees away from the face, I would lean toward a jacket or suit with a zip-on veil. But remember to check the zipper and seal!

The tyvek is hot, but I have only 2 hives, and generally Erie PA is NOT hot, so it hasn't been a big issue. Biggest gripe is that the tyveks all have too-short legs for me so my ankles end up as prime targets.


----------



## Veracity (May 3, 2008)

LtlWilli said:


> and it only took a second for me to want my mommy


rofl... thats was too funny


----------



## LtlWilli (Mar 11, 2008)

You are right. Thinking back upon it, I guess I looked pretty hilarious, walking around feeling like I'd been hit between the eyes with a ballpeen hammer...Oh, was I moaning and groaning!!!
Tell ya' what--two odd things about it was that it did not swell at all, and it cleared my sinuses very quickly...They immediately began to drain in a big way, but I think that that type of sinus teatment is just not worth the cost.


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

LtlWilli said:


> ... it cleared my sinuses very quickly...


Wait 'til I tell my husband this. He's got constant sinus problems. Somehow I doubt he'd be a willing volunteer...


----------

